# What should I buy



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey guys I am looking at getting a new car here in the near future and I was wanting to get some input. I want something sporty with and around 20-24k. The only problem is right now I have a 95 Mustang GT and I like the speed just not the gas mileage. I use 1/4 a tank of gass a day between work and school. Any thoughts?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Take a look at the Subaru WRX. It looks like exactly what you're looking for. And coming from a longtime Subbie owner, they are very good cars. Read a review here


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Another idea: look for a used Nissan 350Z or a Infiniti G35 Coupe. Nearly 300 hp rear wheel drive. Very nice!


----------

